# Ovulation test result



## GiannaMarie

hello! I am new to the ovulation kits even though I have 3 toddlers! My youngest is breastfeeding and is almost 9 months old. 

My last cycle started April 10th. I have had irregular periods since 4 months post partum. I will usually have a period and then skip a month.. have a period and skip etc.

I am on cycle day 27 and just took this. Is it positive?


----------

